# Nasal 'Contact Lens' May Help Fight Obesity



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2018)

VIENNA — A soft device inserted in the nose to cut an individual's ability to smell may lead to significant reduction in body weight and a loss of appetite for fattening foods, according to the results of a pilot study presented here at the European Congress on Obesity (ECO) 2018.

The device, which will be marketed under the name _NozNoz_ (Beck Medical), is a wearable nasal insert that inhibits an individual's sense of smell without affecting the ability to breath.






_Courtesy of Beck Medical_

It is designed to fit the anatomy of the nose and act as a physical barrier, changing airflow in the nose by directing it into the lower respiratory tract and thus bypassing the olfactory system.

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/897382

Eee! Whatever next?


----------



## grovesy (Jun 1, 2018)

It does not make sense to me I have little sense of smell and have had for at least 30 years due to nasal polyps, and allergies, it has not stopped my appetite.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 2, 2018)

I agree with Grovesy. I lost my sense of smell when this neuro condition knocked me off my feet. Didn’t stop me enjoying cooking, or enjoying the results. This is a daft idea, doomed to failure.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 3, 2018)

My sense of smell is rubbish these days also due to nasal polyps & it does not affect my appetite at all.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 3, 2018)

Easier to stitch up the mouth!  That’s what it would take with me!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2018)

I think Beck Medical need to be alerted to the fact that their device is not likely to work!


----------

